# Good Primary State Schools in Perth



## aliciathoo (Jul 18, 2011)

Appreciate if someone could recommend me a good primary and kindy school in Perth. We are planning to migrate to Perth soon and are now currently looking for a suburb to stay.


----------



## sarahalsheikh (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi iam also looking for the same thing as we want to chose our home location based on good schools nearby. More over iam really interested with the students kind atmospher. Thanks!


----------



## Worklike (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello,

You can go through wikipedia and get lots of school where you need.

Jacob


----------

